# So, all you Canuckians...



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 25, 2010)

My daughter and I will be attending a show from one of your favorite sons this April 

[yt]OtFqgsyvujc[/yt]

I'm really looking forward to it.  This guy is quite amazing.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 14, 2010)

The show was amazing. Snowblink opened for Pallett at the Wexner Center in Columbus. An amazing, silly and unexpected show. The performance area was, essentially, a dance floor and a stage. A couple hundred epople.  Me and Stacey were right at the stage all the show. Very nice. I'll see him again.

This was his second encore:

[yt]U1kL568eg1w[/yt]


----------

